

'Eye bath' to thank for quantum vision in birds - blenjeman
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn22199-eye-bath-to-thank-for-quantum-vision-in-birds.html

======
stephengillie
Bad article - what the title calls an "eye bath" and the article calls a
"cellular bath" is really a "bath of hyperfine nuclei with 1/2 spin" (aka
molecules?) which the electrons are interacting with.

Basically, many bird eyeballs can entangle electron pairs for much longer than
human scientists can, and we want to know how. We believe the electron
entanglement gives these birds some kind of sensory data about the earth's
magnetic field.

ArXiv link from bottom: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1208.2558v1>

